# November Photography Competion: Foreign



## lighterthief (Nov 5, 2006)

This month, I’d like to see people explore the concept of ‘foreign’.  What does it mean to you?

To me, it can mean many things – something unfamiliar, out of place, odd, unexpected, different or strange.  The key point is that for something to be truly foreign it must contrast in some way with its surrounding environment.

For example: a picture of an Indian food market in Mumbai wouldn’t – to me – necessarily represent something foreign.  Unusual, perhaps, but in keeping with its environment.  It belongs there.  But a picture of an Indian food market in the shadow of a south London tower block might.

It’s (deliberately) a wide theme that could encompass just about any subject matter - people, communities, the built environment, culture, nature and so on...as long as there is _something_ happening in the picture that makes people think a little more deeply about what's really going on.



Normal rules apply:

Up to 3 pictures allowed per person.
Post up the link, not the picture.
All entries must be in by the last day of November.
Only use pictures you photographed yourself.
If you edit the picture then tell us what you did.
Please don’t change pictures once you have entered them.
Voting starts on 1st of December and ends on 3rd of December 2006. Anyone can vote, you don't have to have entered. Vote for your 1st, 2nd and 3rd favourites. 1st choice is worth 3 points, 2nd 2 points and 3rd 1 point -- the entry with the most points wins and chooses the next theme - I'll count the votes.
You can use your own web space, photo.net, photobucket.com or pbase.com to host your pictures for free - or any others you choose or see fit to use.

Hopefully the thumbs will end up somewhere around here: http://photo.wapoc.com/hidden/urban75/nov06/ (thanks Mauvais)


*Happy snapping!*


----------



## snadge (Nov 5, 2006)

good theme, sorry I didn't vote in the last comp but I've just got back from a break, great pic lighterthief.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Nov 5, 2006)

Ah that's an original title lighterthief.  I haven't a clue what I will do for it.  It should be a good competition.  Well done with your winning picture.


----------



## kakuma (Nov 5, 2006)

i havent done this for ages but this is a wicked theme

cue lots of picture of mcdonalds in thailand


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 5, 2006)

Ooh, interesting. Quite challenging actually - should be fun


----------



## alef (Nov 5, 2006)

Showing a clash of cultures is the main way I can think to best capture foreignness. Hopefully during November I'll manage to take something specific, meanwhile I'll enter an oldie:

McDoner's


----------



## tom_craggs (Nov 5, 2006)

I like that alef, where did you find this?


----------



## hiccup (Nov 5, 2006)

Cool theme. Has got me thinking.

I should be able to do the thumbnails this month, no problem.

Will try to enter more than one pic too.


----------



## alef (Nov 5, 2006)

tom_craggs said:
			
		

> I like that alef, where did you find this?



Cheers! Taken in Archway, north London in the 90s. I think the place was only open with that sign for a short time, I'm guessing McDonald's lawyers were on to them pretty fast...


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 5, 2006)

Good theme... will start having a think


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Nov 5, 2006)

Toy Soldier


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Nov 5, 2006)

btw the gallery install has borked...

http://photo.wapoc.com/hidden/urban75/nov06/ 


```
Error
Error (ERROR_MISSING_OBJECT) : 
in modules/core/classes/helpers/GalleryFileSystemEntityHelper_simple.class at line 119 (GalleryCoreApi::error) 
in modules/core/classes/GalleryCoreApi.class at line 1942 (GalleryFileSystemEntityHelper_simple::fetchChildIdByPathComponent) 
in modules/core/classes/helpers/GalleryFileSystemEntityHelper_simple.class at line 64 (GalleryCoreApi::fetchChildIdByPathComponent) 
in modules/core/classes/GalleryCoreApi.class at line 1885 (GalleryFileSystemEntityHelper_simple::fetchItemIdByPath) 
in modules/rewrite/classes/RewriteSimpleHelper.class at line 50 (GalleryCoreApi::fetchItemIdByPath) 
in modules/rewrite/classes/RewriteUrlGenerator.class at line 98 (RewriteSimpleHelper::loadItemIdFromPath) 
in modules/rewrite/classes/RewriteUrlGenerator.class at line 98
in modules/rewrite/classes/parsers/modrewrite/ModRewriteUrlGenerator.class at line 50 (ModRewriteUrlGenerator::_onLoad) 
in init.inc at line 113 (ModRewriteUrlGenerator::init) 
in main.php at line 73
```


----------



## lighterthief (Nov 6, 2006)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> btw the gallery install has borked...


Hmmm - I will admit I merely whacked up a link in the feeble belief that it would somehow just 'work' - I'll PM Mauvais 

ETA yep should be fine, Mauvais just needs a few days to sort the link and I've offered to do the thumbs this month.  Should be up in the not-too-distant future.


----------



## boskysquelch (Nov 6, 2006)

lighterthief said:
			
		

> Hmmm - I will admit I merely whacked up a link in the feeble belief that it would somehow just 'work' - I'll PM Mauvais
> 
> ETA yep should be fine, Mauvais just needs a few days to sort the link and I've offered to do the thumbs this month.  Should be up in the not-too-distant future.



HAAAHAAA....pwned without permizzzinizzle!!!


----------



## lighterthief (Nov 6, 2006)

boskysquelch said:
			
		

> HAAAHAAA....pwned without permizzzinizzle!!!


Indeed


----------



## Skim (Nov 6, 2006)

Here's my first entry:

Tourists


----------



## Pavlik (Nov 6, 2006)

number 1. michelle
http://www.pavlik.me.uk/images/michelle_jpg.jpg


----------



## Pavlik (Nov 6, 2006)

2. immaculate concepcion
http://www.pavlik.me.uk/pages/immaculate concepcion_jpg.htm


----------



## Pavlik (Nov 6, 2006)

3. very cheeky street kids (who work all day, picking up tin cans off the street.) 
http://www.pavlik.me.uk/pages/street kids_jpg.htm


----------



## pengaleng (Nov 6, 2006)

does this topic include the shovage of 'foreign objects' into parts of the body...?

just wonderin' like....


----------



## Pavlik (Nov 6, 2006)

tribal_princess said:
			
		

> does this topic include the shovage of 'foreign objects' into parts of the body...?


away you go


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Nov 7, 2006)

My first entry:-

Chara: the Spanish singer


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Nov 7, 2006)

Amish in Wonderland:

http://i52.photobucket.com/albums/g33/refreshment_66/9ebed89e.jpg


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Nov 7, 2006)

Vancouver, Saturday night.

http://i52.photobucket.com/albums/g33/refreshment_66/6ad0e03d.jpg


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Nov 7, 2006)

Premium Sausage

http://i52.photobucket.com/albums/g33/refreshment_66/cf48a3d5.jpg


----------



## Firky (Nov 7, 2006)

tribal_princess said:
			
		

> does this topic include the shovage of 'foreign objects' into parts of the body...?
> 
> just wonderin' like....



Great minds think alike. I was thinking the same thing


----------



## lighterthief (Nov 7, 2006)

tribal_princess said:
			
		

> does this topic include the shovage of 'foreign objects' into parts of the body...?
> 
> just wonderin' like....


I don't see any reason why it shouldn't...but please be careful


----------



## Firky (Nov 7, 2006)

On the Look Out

An old Coldwar relic, used to intercept signals from the pesky Russians!


----------



## pengaleng (Nov 7, 2006)

firky said:
			
		

> Great minds think alike. I was thinking the same thing




beads in the earoles....


----------



## Firky (Nov 7, 2006)

*tp put beads in my hole *




			
				tribal_princess said:
			
		

> beads in the earoles....



LMAO!


----------



## hiccup (Nov 7, 2006)

1) Danger everywhere



(auto-thingied in Picasa)


----------



## Louloubelle (Nov 7, 2006)

firky said:
			
		

> Great minds think alike. I was thinking the same thing



oh well 
there goes what I thought was my innovative and unique idea


----------



## BennehBoi (Nov 8, 2006)

The Stairway to Heaven

(flickr static link -> http://static.flickr.com/82/274166128_b7a3152138_o.jpg )

Everything about this scene is foreign to me, the fact that the escalator has been allowed to decay.  The cone on the escalator - presumably placed by a drunk.  It just feels wrong.


----------



## Dhimmi (Nov 8, 2006)

New signals
http://img293.imageshack.us/my.php?image=nov01vl0.jpg
Snow White, seven dwarves and a fatal car crash
http://img512.imageshack.us/my.php?image=nov02pl7.jpg
Art reflecting music
http://img300.imageshack.us/my.php?image=nov03bv9.jpg


----------



## k_s (Nov 9, 2006)

Griffins

Not the first picture I've posted here that I risked death to take.

This one was taken with my 35mm and has not been photoshopped.


----------



## lighterthief (Nov 9, 2006)

k_s said:
			
		

> Griffins
> 
> Not the first picture I've posted here that I risked death to take.
> 
> This one was taken with my 35mm and has not been photoshopped.


What/where is that?


----------



## k_s (Nov 9, 2006)

'Tis Morte Point in Devon- taken from a place which is under the sea for 364 days and 23 hours of the year. Look at the 4 little folks for an idea of scale...


----------



## Dhimmi (Nov 9, 2006)

Johnny Canuck2 said:
			
		

> Premium Sausage
> 
> http://i52.photobucket.com/albums/g33/refreshment_66/cf48a3d5.jpg



I dream of a land with such long horizons and tall skys.


----------



## Blagsta (Nov 9, 2006)

Foreign Devils

http://www.avgp39.dsl.pipex.com/catalunya/photos/DSC00366.jpg

http://www.avgp39.dsl.pipex.com/catalunya/photos/DSC00382.jpg

http://www.avgp39.dsl.pipex.com/catalunya/photos/DSC00455.jpg


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Nov 10, 2006)

Blagsta said:
			
		

> Foreign Devils
> 
> http://www.avgp39.dsl.pipex.com/catalunya/photos/DSC00366.jpg
> 
> ...


gai jin?

where were they taken etc nie shots btw gwan give us some details too


----------



## Blagsta (Nov 10, 2006)

Festa Major, Villafranca in Catalunya, Spain


----------



## Pavlik (Nov 10, 2006)

still waiting for the dildo shots


----------



## hiccup (Nov 11, 2006)

What's foreign about a dildo? Depends where it is I suppose...


----------



## Pavlik (Nov 11, 2006)

hiccup said:
			
		

> What's foreign about a dildo?


made in taiwan?


----------



## hiccup (Nov 11, 2006)

Pavlik said:
			
		

> made in taiwan?



Heh heh, you'd need a macro lens.


----------



## portman (Nov 11, 2006)

First entry...

Alien object?

http://daveamis.freeservers.com/empty_promisesbw.html

An enormous, smooth black sphere - supposed to be a public sculpture but looks like it has been randomly plonked down (or landed....) in the windswept waste surrounding the GLA building.

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## Firky (Nov 11, 2006)

I'm proper stuck for something to do with this - being up north and all. The last guy that had curly hair up here they hung from a tree and the lass with a dark complexion was burnt at the stake. It is annoying as hell as I have the ideas but there isnothing 'foreign' up in northumberland, well nothing that hasn't been adopted and called British, even if it isn't British it has been encapusalted in a British shell. Such as _Mecca_ Bingo - which was my first idea. 

May try and find a monkey in Middlesbrough or a mackum in toon.

Ho hum... I'll take a trip through to toon this week and have a look around. It is at least four or five years since I went out properly in Newcastle so I may find something.


----------



## lobster (Nov 11, 2006)

Johnny Canuck2 said:
			
		

> Premium Sausage
> 
> http://i52.photobucket.com/albums/g33/refreshment_66/cf48a3d5.jpg



it has a Edward Hopper look about it


----------



## lobster (Nov 11, 2006)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> Toy Soldier



thats a sad situation in palestine


----------



## zenie (Nov 11, 2006)

firky said:
			
		

> I'm proper stuck for something to do with this - being up north and all. The last guy that had curly hair up here they hung from a tree and the lass with a dark complexion was burnt at the stake. It is annoying as hell as I have the ideas but there isnothing 'foreign' up in northumberland, well nothing that hasn't been adopted and called British, even if it isn't British it has been encapusalted in a British shell. Such as _Mecca_ Bingo - which was my first idea.
> 
> May try and find a monkey in Middlesbrough or a mackum in toon.
> 
> Ho hum... I'll take a trip through to toon this week and have a look around. It is at least four or five years since I went out properly in Newcastle so I may find something.



I think you need to start thinking outside the box firky


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Nov 12, 2006)

lobster said:
			
		

> thats a sad situation in palestine


or indicative of what your precognitions say about an image 

to save time; it was taken just before eid, the gun is a a toy.  were he dressed as a cowboy and was making the same pose would you say the same thing?

Fact of the matter is that kids play with toy guns accross the world, indeed it's likely that either you or some one you knew as a child at some point had a cap gun, a bb gun, a spud gun, an air pistol or an air rilfe.  I'm sure you proably played cops and robbers, cowboys and injuns, allies vs germans or some variant of it.  either that or i expect  you are famlilair enough with western culture to know of these cultral artifacts.  

This is merely a different take the same artifacts.  

Is it more depressing to think it's a child with a gun or because when you saw the image you assumed it was?

I choose the image particularlly because it fits the theme foreign.  Both the Child with a gun image is one which although familar always provokes a reaction of it being in some way wrong, it jars, it's not right, it's forgien too look at.  Secondly, because after the punchline is revealled... it's not a real gun.  That makes you question you own reaction to the assumption, that we have been conditioned into seeing something in one light.  Now that you look at it in another again it promotes the same feeling, it jars, it's not right, it's forgine to look at. 

personally i see it as a happy picture of a child playing with his new toy; although of course i'm aware of the conitations and inference of the shot.


----------



## Pavlik (Nov 12, 2006)

zenie said:
			
		

> I think you need to start thinking outside the box firky


I was thinking the same thing but wasn't quite sure how to say it.


----------



## Firky (Nov 12, 2006)

zenie said:
			
		

> I think you need to start thinking outside the box firky



I was parodising the british perception of what constitutes as being foreign. Just didn't wish to be explicit as Alf Garnet although it appears I should of been.


----------



## Firky (Nov 12, 2006)

2] haha pwned!

(Somehow Tigger looks out of place as a spectator of a boxing match!)


----------



## zenie (Nov 12, 2006)

firky said:
			
		

> I was parodising the british perception of what constitutes as being foreign. Just didn't wish to be explicit as Alf Garnet although it appears I should of been.



I thought you were just being a cock as per usual


----------



## soulfluxzero (Nov 13, 2006)

OK foreign is...

1) The feeling that you don't belong 

http://static.flickr.com/117/296316589_51ccf9783f_b.jpg


(smaller: http://www.flickr.com/photos/46279225@N00/296316589/)


and 2) suspicion & mistrust

http://static.flickr.com/121/296320557_877fcb3d26_b.jpg

(smaller: http://www.flickr.com/photos/46279225@N00/296320557/)


----------



## KeeperofDragons (Nov 13, 2006)

Haven't been around for a bit but here's my firsthttp://img.photobucket.com/albums/v235/KeeperofDragons/Peak%20District/works.jpg who expects to see a cement works in the middle of the countryside

KoD


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Nov 13, 2006)

Dhimmi said:
			
		

> I dream of a land with such long horizons and tall skys.



It's like that for two thousand miles.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Nov 13, 2006)

lobster said:
			
		

> it has a Edward Hopper look about it



Thank you.


----------



## zenie (Nov 13, 2006)

soulfluxzero said:
			
		

> OK foreign is...
> 
> 1) The feeling that you don't belong
> 
> ...



That is wicked


----------



## soulfluxzero (Nov 14, 2006)

zenie said:
			
		

> That is wicked



cheers  - there really are some crazy coun'ry bastards at the racecourse, they don't like young'uns and they especially don't like cameras so i had to take an 'in their face' snap! Was funny untill they chased me with pitchforks...


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 14, 2006)

I haven't entered for a while, and I'm not sure this fits the theme well enough, but I'll throw it out there for you all to decide:

http://flickr.com/photos/buca/297408954/

Taken on the 'Time to Go' rally in Manchester a month or two ago.


----------



## Firky (Nov 14, 2006)

3] Abuela tagz

Sorry about the quality, had to scan in a shit old photo on a shit dell scanner. Taken about 7 or 8 years ago, no idea who the woman is, but it was taken whilst i was waiting for a bus somewhere in Andalucia.


----------



## cesare (Nov 14, 2006)

Wrong link firks


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 14, 2006)

cesare said:
			
		

> Wrong link firks



It worked a minute ago  What happened?


----------



## Firky (Nov 14, 2006)

I rescanned it in, with the aim to reupload a sharper image but the scanner really is shit!


----------



## big eejit (Nov 14, 2006)

Vintage Paw said:
			
		

> I haven't entered for a while, and I'm not sure this fits the theme well enough, but I'll throw it out there for you all to decide:
> 
> http://flickr.com/photos/buca/297408954/
> 
> Taken on the 'Time to Go' rally in Manchester a month or two ago.



Fits well enough for me. Good shot.


----------



## Dhimmi (Nov 14, 2006)

Johnny Canuck2 said:
			
		

> It's like that for two thousand miles.



Lucky bleeder.


----------



## Alatryste (Nov 14, 2006)

*My first picture ever!*

Well, it is the Serbian and Montenegro Embassy in Prague, it has all the foreign meaning for me... I hope it fits... 

Serbia and Montenegro Embassy in Prage

This is another one in Prague as well, look at the crowd taking pictures....

Proud+Tourist

and the very last one is regarding to Mcdonalds... I know it is pretty obvious, but I couldn't resist to take a picture of that

I'm Lovin it


----------



## cesare (Nov 14, 2006)

Vintage Paw said:
			
		

> It worked a minute ago  What happened?



S'OK now


----------



## Desbo (Nov 15, 2006)

My first two entries...

Holiday Makers

E-Numbers


----------



## boskysquelch (Nov 15, 2006)

*halfways thru da month*

http://photo.wapoc.com/hidden/urban75/nov06/

thumbies updateyficated...seeing as nooooo one else was bovvered.  

bleddhi_hull Desbo...seeing that I'z here!!!1

_e2a::doned_ 

and my first

bliss


----------



## ddraig (Nov 15, 2006)

*foreign to you*
http://img135.imageshack.us/img135/2874/foreign1ir7.jpg


----------



## snorbury (Nov 15, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> *foreign to you*
> http://img135.imageshack.us/img135/2874/foreign1ir7.jpg


----------



## portman (Nov 15, 2006)

[QUOTE....and the very last one is regarding to Mcdonalds... I know it is pretty obvious, but I couldn't resist to take a picture of that

I'm Lovin it[/QUOTE]

This one's brilliant - sums up the dominance of the dumbed down side of US culture perfectly....


----------



## hiccup (Nov 15, 2006)

boskysquelch said:
			
		

> http://photo.wapoc.com/hidden/urban75/nov06/
> 
> thumbies updateyficated...seeing as nooooo one else was bovvered.
> 
> ...



Good work that man.


----------



## boskysquelch (Nov 15, 2006)

hiccup said:
			
		

> Good work that man.




no probs raaaaaaaaaaaaally..I quite enjoy it..and it means I get to avoid the thousands of pickees I've got to do fer http://www.stivestrust.co.uk/html/photo_index.html ...yet still gives me the belief I could actually do it if I wanted...ha!ha!hA!  

I also get to look at the Urb pickees for a bit longer than I prolly would normally...which is nice.


----------



## hiccup (Nov 15, 2006)

Displacement activity is teh cool


----------



## boskysquelch (Nov 15, 2006)

hiccup said:
			
		

> Displacement activity is teh cool



I've made it my Life's work!!1


----------



## hiccup (Nov 15, 2006)

boskysquelch said:
			
		

> I've made it my Life's work!!1



Or you would do, just as soon as you've done the washing up


----------



## Firky (Nov 15, 2006)

Can you remove all my entries from this months comp. I don't want to be part of it.

Ta.


----------



## zenie (Nov 15, 2006)

firky said:
			
		

> Can you remove all my entries from this months comp. I don't want to be part of it.
> 
> Ta.



Why are you throwing toys??


----------



## boskysquelch (Nov 15, 2006)

hiccup said:
			
		

> Or you would do, just as soon as you've done the washing up



I am so fkkn skint atm that I seriously considered scraping of the greem blooms on the porridge I made a week last Monday...then started to think about snapping instead...but decided neither///put it this way...the pan is _soaking_ presently. 

But tbh I don't care coz I took ooodles of good pickees the other day in a phreakin awful situation mentally & physically and they came out phreakinally good (for me and mine that is...what others think I don't really really care{LIAR!!!! })...in a total self-belief way.  


so z'all if kewl...ish...cept for the ripped apart heart bit...


----------



## boskysquelch (Nov 15, 2006)

firky said:
			
		

> Can you remove all my entries from this months comp. I don't want to be part of it.
> 
> Ta.



Shan't...they are too good.


----------



## Firky (Nov 15, 2006)

Do it, pleaese.


----------



## boskysquelch (Nov 15, 2006)

firky said:
			
		

> Do it, pleaese.



grrrrr... only if you call meh!!1 

*I'z emaild you.


----------



## Firky (Nov 15, 2006)

I don't have your number, I lost all my contacts when I was mugged. Besides I just want my photos withdrawn.


----------



## Firky (Nov 15, 2006)

No email here... yet, gmail can be slow at times.

Laters.


----------



## boskysquelch (Nov 15, 2006)

firky said:
			
		

> I don't have your number, I lost all my contacts when I was mugged. Besides I just want my photos withdrawn.



doned  ,,, well let me PM them to you you muppet.


----------



## zenie (Nov 15, 2006)

firky said:
			
		

> I don't have your number, I lost all my contacts when I was mugged. Besides I just want my photos withdrawn.



Oooh that reminds me did your ma and pa keep the same number when they moved?


----------



## Firky (Nov 15, 2006)

cheers squelch

think they have the same number, i dunno, not sure what the old one or the new one is 

will find out tho


----------



## big eejit (Nov 15, 2006)

A bit of Foreign Colour to brighten up our drab English lives!


----------



## Pavlik (Nov 15, 2006)

boskysquelch said:
			
		

> I've made it my Life's work!!1


That's about the only kind of full time job I could handle.


----------



## mtbskalover (Nov 15, 2006)

this is my first entry, i've looked at a couple others in previous months but never really had anything;
heres my two trys:
see them here

1st is Red Cross world bears in sydney
2nd, also sydney, is an mountainbiking-ska-lover sticker stuck up on the other side of the world.


----------



## ddraig (Nov 17, 2006)

snorbury said:
			
		

>


boooo! u put the engerlish bit in   and posted a pic! naughty


----------



## twister (Nov 17, 2006)

band (slighty cropped)

man

city


----------



## mtbskalover (Nov 18, 2006)

i like the glow over paris twister mate!


----------



## snadge (Nov 18, 2006)

entry1

http://www.pbase.com/image/70407344


----------



## dlx1 (Nov 19, 2006)

Pacmen
Foreign fungi

edit: Note I did not damage

thanks hiccup


----------



## hiccup (Nov 19, 2006)

thedyslexic1 said:
			
		

> Pacmen



Nice


----------



## Robster970 (Nov 19, 2006)

first one this month

Net

edit: i entered this because the net looked like it was in the wrong place if that makes any sense. curves in PS mucked around with and saturated to death in the RAW conversion.


----------



## hiccup (Nov 19, 2006)

Robster970 said:
			
		

> first one this month
> 
> Net



Ooh I like that too. Very pretty.


----------



## portman (Nov 19, 2006)

Robster970 said:
			
		

> first one this month
> 
> Net
> 
> edit: i entered this because the net looked like it was in the wrong place if that makes any sense. curves in PS mucked around with and saturated to death in the RAW conversion.



A good image on a technical and an aesthetic level - also an interesting and thought provoking way of interpreting the theme. Net as a barrier - keeping people out....


----------



## blackadder (Nov 19, 2006)

My first entry for a while,

Gypsey & the Train Factory.


----------



## Robster970 (Nov 19, 2006)

portman said:
			
		

> Net as a barrier - keeping people out....



or more to the point keeping golfers in - it was on the periphery of a driving range


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 20, 2006)

So, the place where my first image is hosted has changed - does anyone need to update the gallery with the new one? It's this anyway (will change on the actual post I entered it in too)
http://img87.imageshack.us/img87/2155/297408954bde7fa9ca3rw8.jpg

Also: Entry 2 : when something doesn't belong.

E2A: It's too late, I can't edit the post ... if someone else wants to (mod) that would be great. Ta


----------



## soulfluxzero (Nov 20, 2006)

Foreign? Then you can bet 

3) Big brother is watching you...

http://static.flickr.com/106/301818222_7d1eadfc10_b.jpg


smaller: http://www.flickr.com/photos/46279225@N00/301818222/


----------



## sajana (Nov 21, 2006)

first entry for this month. Took this photograph in Bihar, India last week. 

Foreign Tongues


----------



## portman (Nov 21, 2006)

Second entry for the month...

A foreign tongue?

http://daveamis.freeservers.com/dam_oct06_08.html

Taken a few weeks ago in Amsterdam. Street graffiti by someone whose first language is not English!!


----------



## sajana (Nov 21, 2006)

portman said:
			
		

> Second entry for the month...
> 
> A foreign tongue?




 i thought anyone speaking in a 'foreign language' would be having a 'foreign tongue'  

*wonders on own logic and ducks head*


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Nov 21, 2006)

entry 2 genius 

also like 

soulfluxzero

http://static.flickr.com/106/301818222_7d1eadfc10_b.jpg

I actually have things i want to win and vote for this month...


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 21, 2006)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> entry 2 genius
> 
> also like
> 
> ...



My entry 2? If so, thank you  If not, you bastard


----------



## soulfluxzero (Nov 21, 2006)

Likewise; thanks for the support!


----------



## sovietpop (Nov 22, 2006)

arriving in foreign


Heathrow Innit


----------



## zenie (Nov 22, 2006)

sovietpop said:
			
		

> arriving in foreign



Superb


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Nov 22, 2006)

Vintage Paw said:
			
		

> My entry 2? If so, thank you  If not, you bastard


yes you you bastard...


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Nov 22, 2006)

My second entry Harmonicas: No Fiddle

Back Story:-

So this guy whose real name is Phil, calls himself _Gwendolyn's Valise_ when he plays music.  He arrives carrying a guitar case in one hand and a violin case with the other.  He gets the guitar out first and then opens the violin case.  Inside are lots of little boxes, each containing a differently tuned harmonica.  He apparently inherited the violin from a deceased friend.  Phil doesn't play the fiddle but puts the case to good use carrying his harmonicas.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 22, 2006)

Hocus Eye. said:
			
		

> My second entry Harmonicas: No Fiddle
> 
> Back Story:-
> 
> So this guy whose real name is Phil, calls himself _Gwendolyn's Valise_ when he plays music.  He arrives carrying a guitar case in one hand and a violin case with the other.  He gets the guitar out first and then opens the violin case.  Inside are lots of little boxes, each containing a differently tuned harmonica.  He apparently inherited the violin from a deceased friend.  Phil doesn't play the fiddle but puts the case to good use carrying his harmonicas.



What a lovely story  I love it when an image has a story behind it!


----------



## portman (Nov 22, 2006)

Last entry...

"...a friendly welcome from Blighty?"

http://daveamis.freeservers.com/Channel27806_06.html

Shot from cross Channel Ferry on the approach to Dover. In light of the recent national angst over identity and immigration, I think this image sums up the mood of some of the more vocal 'little Englanders'...

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## ddraig (Nov 24, 2006)

*2nd entry - 'long way on a bus!'*

bus spotted parked up outside a hotel in Cardiff at 9am this morning
http://img247.imageshack.us/img247/1224/newzelandbus2ee4.jpg

just tweaked the brightness/contrast a tiny bit


----------



## dlx1 (Nov 24, 2006)

Hocus Eye. said:
			
		

> Back Story:-
> .


----------



## lighterthief (Nov 25, 2006)

Hm, I have really struggled with the theme this month.  That'll learn me!  

Night Flight

East meets West

I'm away for a few days, but will be back in time to count the votes etc.  Whoever is doing the thumbnails - boskysquelch? - please PM me if you need a hand


----------



## boskysquelch (Nov 25, 2006)

lighterthief said:
			
		

> boskysquelch?



http://photo.wapoc.com/hidden/urban75/nov06/

no probs doned. 

I tend to go with the principle that *Skim* _should_ do the countin'


----------



## obanite (Nov 26, 2006)

Salvador in Salvador


----------



## ICB (Nov 27, 2006)

I've struggled with this one as well 

Negative leaves (resized, negative, darkened)

Flags (resized)

Foreign object (resized, negative)


----------



## kakuma (Nov 27, 2006)

haven't entered one of these for ages

not too sure about the quality of these, but nice snaps i reckon

#1 you know you're abroad.....
http://www.flickr.com/photos/41277174@N00/307688077/

#2 Busan 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/41277174@N00/307688099/

#3 Korean sky
http://www.flickr.com/photos/41277174@N00/307688080/


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 29, 2006)

My first entry:

Woodland traffic control


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Nov 30, 2006)

My final entry:

Iron In The Soil

Yes, it _is_ a pun if you know what I mean - with acknowledgements to JPS


----------



## lighterthief (Dec 1, 2006)

Well, the thumbs appear to be up-to-date (thank you  ) so let the voting commence!

As usual anyone can vote - you don't have to have entered - and the lines close at midnight on the 3rd.


----------



## dlx1 (Dec 1, 2006)

_Some Images I don't get how is that Foreign _ 

Anyway

1. man - twister 
2.  Heathrow Innit - sovietpop
3.  Harmonicas: No Fiddle - Hocus Eye


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Dec 1, 2006)

1 when something doesn't belong. - Vintage Paw
2 Big brother is watching you... - soulfluxzero
3 Foreign Devils II - Blagsta

Mentions to The Stairway to Heaven - BennehBoi and 'm Lovin it - Alatryste

both great shots but i don't think fit the theme as well


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Dec 1, 2006)

well so far that leaves the field wide open then


----------



## portman (Dec 1, 2006)

Votes as follows:

1) suspicion & mistrust -soulfluxzero

2) Woodland traffic control - BiddlyBee

3) Heathrow Innit - sovietpop


----------



## Blagsta (Dec 1, 2006)

Desbo - E-numbers
Benneh Boi - Stairway to Heaven
BiddlyBee - Woodland Traffic Control


----------



## Robster970 (Dec 1, 2006)

1) The feeling that you don't belong - soulfluxzero 

2) when something doesn't belong. - Vintage Paw 

3) East meets West - lighterthief


----------



## Dhimmi (Dec 1, 2006)

1  Woodland traffic control - BiddlyBee

2  Premium Sausage - Johnny Canuck2

3  man - twister


----------



## soulfluxzero (Dec 1, 2006)

1. when something doesn't belong. - Vintage Paw

2. net - Robster970

3. Toy Soldier - GarfieldLeChat

...all tied in well with the theme!


----------



## wiskey (Dec 1, 2006)

i vote for biddlys traffic lights

and then garfs toy soldiers


----------



## boskysquelch (Dec 1, 2006)

I'm going for money shots vs suitability this month... 

1.Woodland traffic control - BiddlyBee

box_out_thinking best of...

2.The feeling that you don't belong - soulfluxzero

a fookin money shot...mate you make money shots...there is a whole genre_market place for racing shots...if you haven't found it yet go do it...it exists..I've made money from it...I know of some that make lots of regular money and some with huge kudos from very few spectacular shots...even one of Susan Sontag's favourite photographer did and still does as far as I know IIRC....if I remember his bleddhi name agin I'll let you know...he was tutor of mine.

3.Proud+Tourist - Alatryste

reeeks foreign to meh...




*me burnt beans & Linda McCartney's await.  


**oh and another tuppence's worth I must say...More people should look at the Gallery, in my opinion, as it really shows people styles coming thru...jus saying like.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Dec 1, 2006)

boskysquelch said:
			
		

> it really shows people styles coming thru.


are you accusing me of having style ... how very dare you


----------



## soulfluxzero (Dec 2, 2006)

boskysquelch said:
			
		

> a fookin money shot...mate you make money shots...there is a whole genre_market place for racing shots...if you haven't found it yet go do it...it exists..I've made money from it...I know of some that make lots of regular money and some with huge kudos from very few spectacular shots...even one of Susan Sontag's favourite photographer did and still does as far as I know IIRC....if I remember his bleddhi name agin I'll let you know...he was tutor of mine.



Thanks buddy, so are you talking about publication (newspaper/magazine) or kinda independent sale? Cause whenever i'm at a racecourse there's always these little canvas stalls set up everwhere selling pompous artwork of graceful leaping horses and picturesque woodland tracks. Utter crap. The funny thing is, people go in for that stuff of course. So whether these punters will pay money for my kind of photo is another story. Encouraging all the same tho! 
  Just to reinforce how it ties in with this months theme- i hate racing, the racecourse and the all the people who ponce around there. It's always going to be a foreign environment to me. I don't understand the whole culture, getting tarted up, smoking fine cubans while standing around and peering down massive binoculars. I take photos there because of the fact that this dying aristocratic lifestyle is still followed by some. It's both hillarious and disgusting. If i can make money doing that at the same time *ching-ching* if not i can still have a laugh, right?  Thanks for the advice boosky, do let me know if you have more info.


----------



## alef (Dec 2, 2006)

1) I'm Lovin it - Alatryste
2) The feeling that you don't belong - soulfluxzero
3) Woodland traffic control - BiddlyBee

Also liked:
East meets West - lighterthief
Amish in Wonderland - Johnny Canuck2


----------



## boskysquelch (Dec 2, 2006)

soulfluxzero said:
			
		

> Thanks for the advice boosky, do let me know if you have more info.



randomness got off've the Net...contact this doood http://www.flickr.com/photos/epac_island/ and see if you can find out if Mike Robson or Robinson is still doing Graphics there at Harrogate College of Art...he had a colleague/mate who was a tutor in Printing...that's the photographer I am specifically thinking of...who Susan Sontag rated as part of a genre comparable to FSA work
.

I'm really not thinking leaping shots per se...but the culture_subculture reportage type thang youse is doing.  

I'll see if I can find anymore out in the meantime will let you know.


----------



## mtbskalover (Dec 2, 2006)

1- woodland traffice control- biddly bee
2- I'm Lovin it - Alatryste
3-Holiday Makers - Desbo- wow the green!

nice work to everyone!


----------



## soulfluxzero (Dec 2, 2006)

boskysquelch said:
			
		

> I'm really not thinking leaping shots per se...but the culture_subculture reportage type thang youse is doing.
> 
> I'll see if I can find anymore out in the meantime will let you know.



Thanks alot dude- big help! 

*edit*- http://www.flickr.com/photos/epac_island/  this guy's amazing!


----------



## Desbo (Dec 2, 2006)

1st - The feeling that you don't belong - soulfluxzero

2nd - when something doesn't belong. - Vintage Paw

3rd - Woodland traffic control - BiddlyBee


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Dec 2, 2006)

My votes are:-


1.  The feeling that you don't belong - soulfluxzero

2.  Woodland traffic control - BiddlyBee

3.  Band - twister


----------



## ddraig (Dec 3, 2006)

1-I'm Lovin it - Alatryste
2-Foreign Devils II - Blagsta
3-Toy Soldier - GarfieldLeChat

also really liked
Harmonicas: No Fiddle - Hocus Eye
city - twister
Woodland traffic control - BiddlyBee


----------



## Skim (Dec 3, 2006)

1. soulfluxzero: the feeling you don't belong

2. robster 970: net

3. biddlybee: woodland traffic control


----------



## obanite (Dec 3, 2006)

1. Woodland traffic control - BiddlyBee
2. The Stairway to Heaven - BennehBoi
3. Flags - ICB


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 3, 2006)

1) when something doesn't belong. - Vintage Paw
2) The feeling that you don't belong - soulfluxzero
3) Man - twister


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 3, 2006)

1 - Woodland traffic control - BiddlyBee
2 - you know you're abroad..... - Ninjaboy
3 - Alien object? - portman

Difficult one this time coz many don't say 'foreign' to me at all (including my first entry  ).


----------



## Nina (Dec 3, 2006)

Have to agree with vintage paw here. I didn't find many shots that I felt interpreted the theme.

Here's my ten pence worth..

1) When something doesn't belong - Vintage Paw
2) Man - Twister
3) Woodland Traffic Control -Biddlybee


----------



## Descartes (Dec 3, 2006)

1. Alien Object

2. Gipsy and the Train factory

3 When something doesn't belong


----------



## big eejit (Dec 3, 2006)

I also agree about a lack of "foreign-ness". Tho what's foreign to you is native to me etc.

1. Premium sausages - Johnny Canuck2 - strikingly alien
2. Foreign Devils 2 - Blagsta - just a great pic
3. The feeling you don't belong - soulfluxzero - scary fellas.


----------



## hiccup (Dec 3, 2006)

1. Man - Twister
2. Foreign Devils II - Blagsta
3. Pacmen - thedyslexic1

Really liked immaculate concepcion - pavlik, harmonicas, no fiddle - hocus eye and when something doesn't belong - vintage paw as well.

Nice crop of entries this month


----------



## Firky (Dec 3, 2006)

1]Premium Sausage - Johnny Canuck2 

Sentimental reasons and also because it could of been taken at any time in the last four years. Sort of a timeless feel to it.

2]Gypsey & the Train Factory. - blackadder

Love the way the wagon is picked out against the red background, very alien and I like the way everything is deserted apart from that one thing.

3]Pacmen - thedyslexic1

Made me laugh - albit with help from the title, I like it when a photo does that ^_^

Meh


----------



## Firky (Dec 4, 2006)

boskysquelch said:
			
		

> randomness got off've the Net...contact this doood http://www.flickr.com/photos/epac_island/



i exhibited his work  smallword

none of it sold like 

blah blah blah firky thats the last time you chose the stuff or hte gallery - two weeks later i give him one of my photos n hte bastard turns it into a post card and sells it!!! still it won a photo comp on here too


----------



## ICB (Dec 4, 2006)

Premium Sausage - Johnny Canuck2 
love the feeling of space and reminds me of a visit to Nebraska

Woodland traffic control - BiddlyBee 
humorous

Foreign Devils I - Blagsta 
reminiscent of a biblical epic by an old master

thanks Obanite, my Mum will be pleased, those are in her garden


----------



## Pavlik (Dec 4, 2006)

hiccup said:
			
		

> Really liked immaculate concepcion - pavlik,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## boskysquelch (Dec 4, 2006)

Pavlik said:
			
		

> and have no time



good luck in your next life.


----------



## Pavlik (Dec 4, 2006)

boskysquelch said:
			
		

> good luck in your next life.


have i died and no one told me?


----------



## zenie (Dec 4, 2006)

*Hope it's not too late!*


Woodland traffic control - BiddlyBee 


arriving in foreign - sovietpop (<3 this perspective so much!!)


Gypsey & the Train Factory. - blackadder


----------



## boskysquelch (Dec 4, 2006)

Pavlik said:
			
		

> have i died and no one told me?



you haven't got long...I thought you didn't have anytime to vote...so use your time wisely eh?...don't waste it on here...


----------



## lighterthief (Dec 4, 2006)

Embarrassingly it seems I have forgotten to vote    Whoops.

I've started totting up the scores but have to dash out now for the day, will finish up this evening - apologies for the delay.


----------



## lighterthief (Dec 4, 2006)

*Results of November Photography Competition*

Okey dokey.  We had 62 entries for the competition this month, and 24 people cast a total of 71 votes (Zenie: you missed the deadline and your votes were not counted).

The winner, with 29 points and by a convincing margin, is Biddlybee with _Woodland Traffic Control_.  Congratulations!







Runner up with 19 votes is soulfluxzero with _The feeling that you don't belong_:  






Close behind in third place with 17 votes is Vintage Paw with _When Something Doesn't Belong_:






Well done to everyone who took part and for boskysquelch in particular for handling the thumbnails.  Fingers crossed December's theme will be a good 'un!







Post #	Photographer	Title	Votes
152	Portman	Alien Object?	1
154	Portman	Alien Object?	3
147	Twister	Band	1
131	soulfluxzero	Big brother is watching you	2
135	lighterthief	East Meets West	1
134	Desbo	E-numbers	3
150	ICB	Flags	1
159	Blagsta	Foreign Devils I	1
131	Blagsta	Foreign Devils II	1
148	Blagsta	Foreign Devils II	2
155	Blagsta	Foreign Devils II	2
156	Blagsta	Foreign Devils II	2
154	Blackadder	Gipsy and the Train Factory	2
157	Blackadder	Gipsy and the Train Factory	2
130	Hocus Eye	Harmonicas: No Fiddle	1
133	sovietpop	Heathrow innit	1
130	sovietpop	Heathrow innit	2
144	Alatryste	I'm Loving It	2
142	Alatryste	I'm Loving It	3
148	Alatryste	I'm Loving It	3
136	Twister	Man	1
151	Twister	Man	1
153	Twister	Man	2
130	Twister	Man	3
156	Twister	Man	3
137	Robster970	Net	2
149	Robster970	Net	2
156	thedyslexic1	Pacmen	1
157	thedyslexic1	Pacmen	1
136	Johnny Canuck2	Premium Sausage	2
155	Johnny Canuck2	Premium Sausage	3
157	Johnny Canuck2	Premium Sausage	3
159	Johnny Canuck2	Premium Sausage	3
139	Alatryste	Proud+Tourist	1
134	Benneh Boi	Stairway to Heaven	2
133	soulfluxzero	Suspicion & Mistrust	3
155	soulfluxzero	The Feeling that you don't Belong	1
139	soulfluxzero	The Feeling that you don't Belong	2
142	soulfluxzero	The Feeling that you don't Belong	2
151	soulfluxzero	The Feeling that you don't Belong	2
135	soulfluxzero	The Feeling that you don't Belong	3
146	soulfluxzero	The Feeling that you don't Belong	3
147	soulfluxzero	The Feeling that you don't Belong	3
149	soulfluxzero	The Feeling that you don't Belong	3
144	Desbo	The Holidaymakers	1
150	Benneh Boi	The Stairway to Heaven	2
137	GarfieldLeChat	Toy Soldier	1
148	GarfieldLeChat	Toy Soldier	1
138	GarfieldLeChat	Toy Soldier	2
154	Vintage Paw	When Something Doesn't Belong	1
135	Vintage Paw	When Something Doesn't Belong	2
146	Vintage Paw	When Something Doesn't Belong	2
131	Vintage Paw	When Something Doesn't Belong	3
137	Vintage Paw	When Something Doesn't Belong	3
151	Vintage Paw	When Something Doesn't Belong	3
153	Vintage Paw	When Something Doesn't Belong	3
134	BiddlyBee	Woodland Traffic Control	1
142	BiddlyBee	Woodland Traffic Control	1
146	BiddlyBee	Woodland Traffic Control	1
149	BiddlyBee	Woodland Traffic Control	1
153	BiddlyBee	Woodland Traffic Control	1
133	BiddlyBee	Woodland Traffic Control	2
147	BiddlyBee	Woodland Traffic Control	2
159	BiddlyBee	Woodland Traffic Control	2
136	BiddlyBee	Woodland Traffic Control	3
138	BiddlyBee	Woodland Traffic Control	3
139	BiddlyBee	Woodland Traffic Control	3
144	BiddlyBee	Woodland Traffic Control	3
150	BiddlyBee	Woodland Traffic Control	3
152	BiddlyBee	Woodland Traffic Control	3
152	Ninjaboy	You Know You're Abroad…	2


----------



## alef (Dec 4, 2006)

Congrats, BiddlyBee! An excellent and well deserved win. What's the story behind the photo? At first I thought it might be a road covered in leaves, but looking again maybe they're signal lights next to train tracks?


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 4, 2006)

Blimey... cheers for all the votes...erm... 




			
				Lighterthief said:
			
		

> Fingers crossed December's theme will be a good 'un!


Pressure... I'll have a think tonight, but any suggestions would be welcome 

alef - story of the photo: popped in at the David Mellor museum last weekend (he's the fella who designed UK traffic lights)... and there were some in the woods next to the museum, no roads, no rail


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 4, 2006)

Congrats BiddlyBee  Looking forward to whatever theme you choose!


----------



## Firky (Dec 4, 2006)

A Naked theme  

Well done, dude!


----------



## Robster970 (Dec 4, 2006)

firky said:
			
		

> A Naked theme
> 
> Well done, dude!



steady old chap.........


----------



## Blagsta (Dec 4, 2006)

Congrats BiddlyBee!


----------



## boskysquelch (Dec 4, 2006)

Biddlybiddlyblahblah...can you get on with it so I can stop whatever I'm doing that isn't allowing me to get on with something I should be doing instead?


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 4, 2006)

ok, ok, gimme a chance to think


----------



## alef (Dec 4, 2006)

BiddlyBee said:
			
		

> alef - story of the photo: popped in at the David Mellor museum last weekend (he's the fella who designed UK traffic lights)...


What, the Tory who is the tabloids in the early 90s?!


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 4, 2006)

No, just the same name - apparently he makes expensive cutlery as well.


----------



## alef (Dec 4, 2006)

*suggested themes*




			
				BiddlyBee said:
			
		

> Pressure... I'll have a think tonight, but any suggestions would be welcome


I'd quite like to see a single colour as a theme: red, green, blue, yellow - suspect 'blue' has the most meaning outside of just photographing blue things.

Some other possible themes that haven't been used yet: curves, abstract, darkness, silence, fun, kitch, mechanical, artificial, limbs, play, party, signs, landscape, pain, personal, round, straight, soft, technology, transport, modern, colour, city, games, wealth, fashion, wood, metal, plastic, vegetable, mineral...ok starting to run out now!


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 4, 2006)

Cheers alef... I'd only come up with about 3 ideas so far. Will pick one and post up new thread tomorrow morning.


----------



## Desbo (Dec 4, 2006)

Congratulations BiddlyBee!


----------



## Dhimmi (Dec 4, 2006)

Well done bids.


----------



## boskysquelch (Dec 4, 2006)

BiddlyBee said:
			
		

> - apparently he makes expensive cutlery as well.



well he is one of the doyens of British Design...but then if you aren't involved or interested in Design you wouldn't know that wouldcha?!!!1 

e2a :: but who hasn't got a derivative of these somewhere in their drawers...


----------



## Robster970 (Dec 4, 2006)

well done biddly......go on, pick a good theme.....


----------



## Firky (Dec 4, 2006)

boskysquelch said:
			
		

> e2a :: but who hasn't got a derivative of these somewhere in their drawers...



Most of china?


----------



## boskysquelch (Dec 4, 2006)

firky said:
			
		

> Most of china?



you'd be surprised!  








http://www.designmuseum.org/design/david-mellor


----------



## Firky (Dec 4, 2006)

DAM THE WOUND EYED PICKS - THEY EVEN MADE IT INTO OUR FOODSES!!!


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 4, 2006)

alef said:
			
		

> I'd quite like to see a single colour as a theme: red, green, blue, yellow - suspect 'blue' has the most meaning outside of just photographing blue things.
> 
> Some other possible themes that haven't been used yet: curves, abstract, darkness, silence, fun, kitch, mechanical, artificial, limbs, play, party, signs, landscape, pain, personal, round, straight, soft, technology, transport, modern, colour, city, games, wealth, fashion, wood, metal, plastic, vegetable, mineral...ok starting to run out now!



Or something abstract, like thump.


----------



## Firky (Dec 4, 2006)

boskysquelch said:
			
		

> http://www.designmuseum.org/design/david-mellor




i know who david mellor is, look at all tommee tippee cutlery - it is a rip off of his stuff. I often wondered if he felt a sense of duty to design cutlery because of sheffield steal adn his background... design something that the proletariat can make and the bourgeois love - he is himself old lab IIRC.


----------



## Firky (Dec 4, 2006)

that's a lie, i just thought it once or twice - never often wondered it. i do often wonder other more mundane things though - like will baccy ever be free


----------



## Robster970 (Dec 4, 2006)

firky said:
			
		

> i do often wonder other more mundane things though - like will baccy ever be free



crazy fool


----------



## boskysquelch (Dec 5, 2006)

firky said:
			
		

> i know who david mellor is, look at all tommee tippee cutlery - it is a rip off of his stuff.



I wuznt trying to _have a go_ as such...just saying that he is such an influential Designer of a lot of UK_World life he should not be underestimated in terms of his standing.

It's a bit like saying Beckham is a footballer...sells good shirts too.

Do you see wot I mean?


----------



## Firky (Dec 5, 2006)

Who's Beckham? 

I know what you mean, I just get a bit deffensive cos people assume I'm thick 'cos am a geordie, young and act like a total fucking tosspot


----------



## soulfluxzero (Dec 5, 2006)

Congrats on the win BiddlyBee . I'll be happy with any theme for December as long as it aint 'christmas' or 'snow' or 'yuletide blessings,' *bleurrrgh* you get the picture...


----------



## boskysquelch (Dec 5, 2006)

firky said:
			
		

> I know what you mean,



gud_gud...my work is done and I can get back to _UltraViolet_
_
vroom_vroom_smash_slash_zap_zap_


----------



## Descartes (Dec 5, 2006)

Cough cough, what's so special about DM's knives and forks, that hasn't already been done... 

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/reader/085667544X/ref=sib_dp_pt/203-8119809-3323132#reader-link

More knives and forks than you would ever need in a mulitude of shapes and with bones handles just llike Mr Mellors only about 100 years earlier.


----------



## boskysquelch (Dec 5, 2006)

Descartes said:
			
		

> Cough cough, what's so special about DM's knives and forks, that hasn't already been done...



I had a jolly good reply fer this but Firefox went and ate it thru some Shortcut...erm

Waht I said was that Mellor's "expensive cutlery" is a part of an expansive portfolio that many of us appreciate. We and many other nations live with his influence and the _homage_ other designers give to his abilities.


_or some such and better_


----------



## Skim (Dec 5, 2006)

congrats biddly


----------



## disco_dave_2000 (Dec 5, 2006)

boskysquelch said:
			
		

> I wuznt trying to _have a go_ as such...just saying that he is such an influential Designer of a lot of UK_World life he should not be underestimated in terms of his standing.



I went to the David Mellor workshop / musuem recently - didn't know much about him before the visit, but really amazed by the man and his work. He has designed all sorts of diverse things - much more than cutlery - traffic lights, signs, street furniture and all in a way, that to me, they look almost 'un-designed'. But of course someone had to draft them in the first place. An underrated genius I think.


----------



## hiccup (Dec 5, 2006)

Well done biddlybee


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 5, 2006)

New topic finally picked: http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=5365130#post5365130

Sorry for delay bosky


----------



## Lisarocket (Dec 5, 2006)

Oops,wrong thread


----------



## dlx1 (Dec 5, 2006)

well done Biddlybee  _I didn't see page 3 of thumnails_ 

 good to see brake down lighterthief


----------

